# Can my 14 year old daughter get married?



## Miz Krystal (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, I posed this question before but it got locked. I didn't know you were all such judgemental prudes.

My daughter is 14 and wants to marry her 21 year old boyfriend, can exceptions be made with parental consent?

Before you start judging me like last time I think you should remember that 14 year olds are not children. 14 is the age of consent in Germany, Italy, Austria, Spain and Portugal - there is nothing special about the number 16/18. Age of consent laws are arbitrary.

Also the age of criminal responsibility ranges from 6-12 in the USA, so obviously under 18s understand the consequences of their actions.

Unless you have genuine advice pls don't reply.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Unless you have a genuine question that isn't meant to inflame please don't post. Hopefully you get the attention you are looking for on the other 3 forums you posted this same garbage on.


----------



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

You give your 14-yr-old daughter too much credit for her maturity. Of course you are okay with it, so you can't be the best judge of a persons maturity level. This will get locked once again, so you'll have to keep trolling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

:banhim:


----------



## Miz Krystal (Nov 17, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Unless you have a genuine question that isn't meant to inflame please don't post. Hopefully you get the attention you are looking for on the other 3 forums you posted this same garbage on.


You do realize why I posed on other forums don't you? Because bullies like you keep locking my threads! I just want some answers...


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

The simple answer is; no.

Your wish to emancipate your 14 year old daughter and decree that she is an 'adult', by way of your permission in order to marry a man, does not supercede ANY state statute surrounding age of consent.

Talk to an attorney.

The choices you make regarding the welfare of your child are your own ... unless or until the state decides differently.


----------

